# Power For A Vaporizer



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I feel like you are taking a step backwards, but yes, a battery charger will work. But not all battery chargers. Some chargers will not supply current unless there is some residual voltage. Those are the ones that will not work. Really all you need is a 120v to 12v transformer. Probably a lot cheaper than a battery charger. Here is one on Amazon that should do the job.

https://www.amazon.com/SingPad-Waterproof-Supply-Driver-Transformer/dp/B011ET3HEG?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_8


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Another approach would be to buy or build a 110V vapouriser and run it directly from the extension cord.
LJ


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Need to check the wattage needs of the particular vaporizer. I just checked my Varrox and it is 150W.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Good catch. I just assumed that 100W was sufficient if bee draggle was running the wand off of a lawnmower battery. To heck with the transformer, get an Easy Vap and be done with it. Plus, you will have more time left to tend the bees instead of waiting for the OA to cook off.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

The Easy Vap is an expensive item. They cost around $700 here and need to add the mask cost as well.

The Varrox is in the $200 range and mask is less of a need(there is little vapor that escapes and one can move away from the hive after connecting the cables). They are an adequate unit for a few hives. I have a small furniture dolly that I pull around when I use 120V. The dolly works well to transport 12V battery, battery charger, and a tray containing oxalic acid, hive tool, timer, wet rags, measuring spoon, etc. Battery charger has a selection switch for 2 amp or 10 amp charge rate.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Mgolden you should have a mask with any system.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Mgolden, you can probably get 3 Easy Vaps for $700 and if you do not use a mask with a varrox you will definitely not need a mask for the Easy Vap and you will treat each hive in less than a minute.


----------



## Bee Draggle (Apr 5, 2006)

mgolden said:


> The Easy Vap is an expensive item. They cost around $700 here and need to add the mask cost as well.
> 
> The Varrox is in the $200 range and mask is less of a need(there is little vapor that escapes and one can move away from the hive after connecting the cables). They are an adequate unit for a few hives. I have a small furniture dolly that I pull around when I use 120V. The dolly works well to transport 12V battery, battery charger, and a tray containing oxalic acid, hive tool, timer, wet rags, measuring spoon, etc. Battery charger has a selection switch for 2 amp or 10 amp charge rate.


Do you happen to know the brand and model number of your battery charger? I've heard the new smart battery chargers may not would as they require a small residual charge to work and that I need a older analog charger.


----------



## Mfitzrad (Oct 26, 2019)

Here is a good video from Vino Farms. This video is good for anyone shopping for a vape and looking for a power source with instructions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68nP0GTbrDo&t=379s


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Bee Draggle said:


> I've been using a lawn mower battery to power my vaporizer but I'd like to get away from the battery and use a power supply unit that plugs into 110V outlet. My hives are close enough to the house that I can run an extension cord out to the bee yard. Can anyone suggest a power supply unit they are presently using and that works well? A make and model number would be very helpful. Would a battery charger work?


This is what I use (it is quite old). I set it at 12V10A (do NOT use 60A), ‘deep cycle’, and initially ‘charge’. After I insert the vaporizer into the hive and sealed it, I switch from ‘charge’ to ‘start/activate’, and make sure the indicator on the left moves to around 8 - 10A. It takes 3 - 5 min until a half teaspoon of OA is completely vaporized. I use a MANNLAKE vaporizer (https://www.mannlakeltd.com/oxalic-acid-vaporizer).


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

mgolden said:


> add the mask cost as well.


How much is your health worth?


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry, the Pro Vap 110 is the $700 price. 

Shipping, exchange at 1.3 times, and possible duty at the border makes items from US pricey. Maybe the free trade agreement will get signed and eliminate the risk of the duty charge at the border.

Battery charger is Motomaster which is a brand for a Canadian automotive/hardware store. Just look for a dual amp rate battery charger.

I tried making the 3/4 inch pipe and 80W band heater early version of vaporizer. Hard to keep exit pipe clear of crystals. Tried a version with two 80W band heaters. My experience is that you do get a lot more vapor in the air with the easy vap style and you are close to the vapor, as you need to hold vaporizer with your hands.

With the Varrox there is no pressurizing of the oxalic vapor and little escapes from a propolized hive. A wet rag stuffed in the entrance pretty well seals any vapor exit there. The Varrox is put in place and one has a minute thirty before vaporization start. Lots of time to step 8 feet away and upwind.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

mgolden said:


> I tried making the 3/4 inch pipe and 80W band heater early version of vaporizer. Hard to keep exit pipe clear of crystals. Tried a version with two 80W band heaters. My experience is that you do get a lot more vapor in the air with the easy vap style and you are close to the vapor, *as you need to hold vaporizer with your hands.*


So - why not make yourself a non-inverting band-heater vapouriser ? Think 'Varrox' principle - only mains voltage - and vapourise via the top.



> The Varrox is put in place and one has a minute thirty before vaporization start. Lots of time to step 8 feet away and upwind.


Exactly the same with what I'm describing - you could be upwind in the next field (and without a mask) before anything potentially 'unhealthy' happens. 
LJ


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Mgolden, with the Easy Vap you work from behind the hive through a 1/4" hole. Once you insert the vaporizer outlet into the hole turn it right way up and tap the cap you can leave the vaporizer hanging in the 1/4" hole walk over to your next hive and prepare it for treatment while you are doing the 30 second treatment of the first hive, no need to be anywhere near but then again most of the vapor is contained in the hive anyway.


----------



## Andhors (Dec 7, 2018)

What is the opinion of the crowd about the need for a mask?  I vape down wind. If I smell it I move away.


----------



## adson (Nov 25, 2009)

If you smell it it’s too late, get a mask
Also many hives are not sealed up 100 % to keep all vapors in.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Andhors said:


> What is the opinion of the crowd about the need for a mask? I vape down wind. If I smell it I move away.


I use a half face mask with organic vapor cartridges, and I use prescription safety glasses with a dam all the way around, specifically for chemical use. I also treat with formic acid pads, so they keep any splashes out of my eyes. They also keep bees away from my eyes in case they decide they don't want me there.
I also work upwind, but anyone who has sat around a campfire knows that the smoke will always find you.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Andhors said:


> What is the opinion of the crowd about the need for a mask? I vape down wind. If I smell it I move away.


I agree with you - but the problem with exercising such a point of view is that 'the crowd' (or at least a vociferous element within 'the crowd') consider this to be a serious 'no-no' - bit like using OA sold as wood bleach. There will always be a totally inflexible difference of opinion - so is there really any point discussing such things ? 
LJ


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

A battery charger would work, but you will need at least 12-15 amps to run a vaporizer that takes 150 Watts. A charger will also put out a bit more voltage than a battery, so it would make sense to do a dry run to get the timing down.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

gnor said:


> I use a half face mask with organic vapor cartridges.


I too wear an organic vapor half mask, but I suspect the thin little paticulate filters are doing most of the work.



> I also work upwind, but anyone who has sat around a campfire knows that the smoke will always find you.


My apiary is arranged in a square. One row always has me downwind.
Not sure why the big fuss, I don't like breathing in OA so I wear a mask. I spent too many years breathing in nearly lethal doses of chlorine and sulfur dioxide gases to play with it any more. Might keep me from enjoying a nice cigar.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

> Not sure why the big fuss, I don't like breathing in OA so I wear a mask. I spent too many years breathing in nearly lethal doses of chlorine and sulfur dioxide gases to play with it any more. Might keep me from enjoying a nice cigar.


Ya, I used to pull and move machinery, my lungs have probably been subjected to every carcinogen known to man blowing crap apart with a torch. The mask is darn well worth the price and inconvenience.


----------



## Tfolger (May 12, 2017)

I installed a small inverter in my truck. Just plug the drop cord in when vaporizing.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Apr 20, 2019)

gnor said:


> A battery charger would work, but you will need at least 12-15 amps to run a vaporizer that takes 150 Watts. A charger will also put out a bit more voltage than a battery, so it would make sense to do a dry run to get the timing down.



I use a Harbor Freight Battery charger set to jump start mode. It runs a vaporizer just fine. It vaporizes at the same speed as a lawn mower battery.


----------



## helghart (Jun 3, 2019)

I love the one I bought this summer - very light and easy to connect to varrox:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U04NCA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Beeverton (Nov 6, 2016)

A battery charger will work just fine as long as it can continuously output 12 volts at 15 amps.


----------



## ddjd412 (Sep 3, 2019)

I use a viking jump starter. It's really lightweight and good for 4 or 5 treatments before it needs to charge again. You do have to stick close because it only powers the wand for one minute at a time, but this is the. best that I found (aside from a car battery)
https://www.harborfreight.com/Lithium-Ion-Jump-Starter-and-Power-Pack-62749.html


----------



## beereal (Jul 12, 2016)

Dear beekeepers,

I have been using Varrox OAV for a few previous seasons powered by my car battery. Now I have access to an electrical outlet and am looking for a good 12V/12A transformer according to the Varrox manual. Does anybody have a successful experience with a transformer that is available in DYI retail or online? Here is one on Amazon (12V x 12.5A = 150W): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DYQ8F2D/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_2?smid=A1I7T79PV6CGMT&psc=1 , but I am not sure about it and it was almost two generations since I have been playing with electrical devices in a physics lab.

Thank you,
BeeReal.


----------



## BeemanBJ (Mar 13, 2019)

@ Mgolden Hi, Why buy from the US for $550. Your Manitoba neighbor sells for $150 on EBay.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2018)

Neither of my Battery chargers will run the 12 volt unit that I use.

I ended up using my old lawn mower battery for two hives. 

I have a small Honda generator but when I fired it up it died and it was not till this week that I had time to pull the carb and clean and blow it out. I will try it next time now that it runs.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

You need a respirator and a very good one. There is a great deal of hype abut vaporizing to save the bees but very little about the adverse impacts to your health. Unfortunately many bee keepers do not properly protect themselves. This is a very serious issue and you have asked the most valuable question I have seen on this forum. I just had lung surgery and take my word you do not want to go through this. Chemicals that may be saving bees can be harmful to you so protect yourself.


Andhors said:


> What is the opinion of the crowd about the need for a mask? I vape down wind. If I smell it I move away.


----------



## AG Fresh (Jun 10, 2015)

Plannerwgp said:


> You need a respirator and a very good one. There is a great deal of hype abut vaporizing to save the bees but very little about the adverse impacts to your health. Unfortunately many bee keepers do not properly protect themselves. This is a very serious issue and you have asked the most valuable question I have seen on this forum. I just had lung surgery and take my word you do not want to go through this. Chemicals that may be saving bees can be harmful to you so protect yourself.


I'm curious if you have any evidence of adverse health impacts? IMO its an acid vapor that is found within our own bodies and in the things we eat, which to the beekeeper has been heavily diluted with the outside air before even a whiff of it is detected. Even in concentrated doses its unable to kill individual honeybees, so how bad can it be getting a diluted breeze of it wafting past you once in awhile? Are you just saying this because of the unrelated lung surgery or do you actually have evidence that its dangerous? I want to hear more opinions


----------



## AG Fresh (Jun 10, 2015)

little_john said:


> I agree with you - but the problem with exercising such a point of view is that 'the crowd' (or at least a vociferous element within 'the crowd') consider this to be a serious 'no-no' - bit like using OA sold as wood bleach. There will always be a totally inflexible difference of opinion - so is there really any point discussing such things ?
> LJ


I agree with your sentiment but just a warning; I DID buy OA from amazon instead of the beekeeping variant and even though the purity was the same and the amazon reviews said it worked with beehives, I killed all 5 hives that I used it on. And this was the same day after using beekeeping OA on about 10 other hives; which I ran out of before switching to the cheaper stuff. All 10 hives lived and all 5 hives died. Sad day for me, now I don't mess around!


----------



## Tfolger (May 12, 2017)

In the hot summer months the OA vapor will also cling to your skin, because of the sweat. By the time I’m finished my arms and neck are burning. I rinse of with water when I’m finished.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

According to US National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health, the level of OA vapor “Immediately Dangerous to Life or Health” is 500 mg/cubic meter (https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/idlh/144627.html). This number is based on acute oral toxicity data in humans obtained in 1930’s (obviously they cannot experiment vapor toxicity on humans).

The short-term exposure limit to OA, set by National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health, is 2 mg/cubic meter. Some of us can easily get exposed to this concentration, considering we typically use 2g (2000 mg) per one double-deep hive. This means, if you employ somebody to do OAV, you must have that person wear appropriate protective gears. 

Whatever the reason, bees seem to be tougher than humans when it comes to OA vapor.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

AG Fresh said:


> I agree with your sentiment but just a warning; I DID buy OA from amazon instead of the beekeeping variant and even though the purity was the same and the amazon reviews said it worked with beehives, I killed all 5 hives that I used it on. And this was the same day after using beekeeping OA on about 10 other hives; which I ran out of before switching to the cheaper stuff. All 10 hives lived and all 5 hives died. Sad day for me, now I don't mess around!


Why did the hives die? Did your queens in all 5 hives die, how long after using the "wood bleach" or product from Amazon till you knew the hives have died?


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Kuro said:


> According to US National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health, the level of OA vapor “Immediately Dangerous to Life or Health” is *500 mg/cubic meter *(https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/idlh/144627.html). This number is based on acute oral toxicity data in humans obtained in 1930’s (obviously they cannot experiment vapor toxicity on humans).
> 
> The short-term exposure limit to OA, set by National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health, is *2 mg/cubic meter*. Some of us can easily get exposed to this concentration, considering we typically use 2g (2000 mg) per one double-deep hive. This means, if you employ somebody to do OAV, you must have that person wear appropriate protective gears.
> 
> Whatever the reason, bees seem to be tougher than humans when it comes to OA vapor.


Which should tell you that this advice is directed at people who are exposed to Oxalic Acid *INDOORS*.
LJ


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

little_john said:


> Which should tell you that this advice is directed at people who are exposed to Oxalic Acid *INDOORS*.
> LJ


I do not think we would get exposed to 500mg/cubic meter outdoors, but 2 mg/cubic meter is realistic, considering distribution of OA fume is uneven. 

The main point I wanted to make is, the risk is real to the extent that it is likely to be illegal (in the US) to have your employees do OAV without protective gears. 

When you are doing OAV yourself, you can make your own decision based on your situation. I OAVed one Nuc in summer when I made a split, and I did not wear a mask. But I would wear one if I’m vaping a dozen hives in a row.


----------



## adson (Nov 25, 2009)

The reference above states the level that is an “immediate danger to your life.” 

I will not expose my lungs to a vaporized chemical that is just recently seeing expanded use and has not been around long enough to expose health problems from long term use. Legal or illegal.

The limits stated do not appear to refer to vapors inhaled. It says there is no inhalation data available.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Sometimes you need to read all the way down to the bottom of the page...



> Human data: It has been reported that the lethal oral dose is 15 to 30 grams [Webster 1930]. [Note: An oral dose of 15 to 30 grams is equivalent to a *30-minute exposure to 10,000 to 20,000 mg/m3 assuming a 50 liter per minute breathing rate and 100% absorption.*]
> 
> Revised IDLH: 500 mg/m3 [Unchanged]
> Basis for revised IDLH: No inhalation toxicity data are available on which to base an IDLH for oxalic acid. Therefore, based on acute oral toxicity data in humans [Webster 1930] and animals [Flury and Zernik 1935], the original IDLH for oxalic acid (500 mg/m3) is not being revised at this time.


Because OA is extremely irritating to breathe in any quantity, one would be hard pressed to obtain anywhere near a lethal dose unless they were unconscious. Still, using proper PPE is always the smart move.


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Always have it on then move downwind as soon as possible. Better to have it on and not need it then need it and not have it.


----------



## AG Fresh (Jun 10, 2015)

Groundhwg said:


> Why did the hives die? Did your queens in all 5 hives die, how long after using the "wood bleach" or product from Amazon till you knew the hives have died?


I checked on the hives 2 days later and 3/5 were completely dead and the last 2 were 90% dead. A few days later they were fully dead. I think it was mid november when I did the treatments and I posted about it on BS; 5 pages of thread and nobody had a good explanation for me.


----------



## jmobee (Nov 20, 2019)

I use the harbor freight charger no 60653. Cost about $30 on sale. They have to be “modified” to work without a battery connected and selected to the Em Start position. The nice thing about using a charger is the package with the amp meter; etc to tell you the vaporizer is on. The cost on sale is generally less than a ~250volt amp transformer (120vac 2amp to 12vac 20amp). Harbor freight has another unit that was harder to modify a 60581 because it uses SCR’s on the output as well as a relay interlock on the 120v side. I had to replace them with diodes. Without opening up a unit, the 60653 has diodes on the output and an relay on the input. I use 6 of these units run via a timer that starts 3 units at a time with a pb. The timer runs 120vac for 3mins turns power off and times for remaining 7min for 10 min application. Mean time I get 3 more units going with a 2nd timer. By this time the 1st set is done which I move it to 3th set; etc. I have them on old wheelbarrows to move them. Note the lead motifications to to allow quick change out if unit doesn't draw amps on charger face. The timer in on the ac side with a SSR to handle the ~6 amps. Each charger peaks at ~20ADC and tapers off to ~15A while running. If meter doesn't indicated initially, have an inline receptacle sw to quick shut off change out vaporizer and restart. Takes about 20min per 3 hives to move wheelbarrow, setup the vaporizers with OA, stick in hives, cover entrances with cloth, push pb; etc. I have retired this method since I have 120vac at hives, and am using the copper cup (cucup) method. Much easier on me and the bees. Inserting and removing the plates riles and cooks some bees. I've had to stop and leave the hives when removing the plates on a mean hive. They covered my gloves and I had to smash the bees off the gloves. The cucup allows removal without the bees following the "snoot" out the small hole.


----------



## jmobee (Nov 20, 2019)

Been using oxalic acid for as long as approved in USA and maybe awhile before. I have used Formica acid too. Nasty to handle. Use the WVU method and make up my own pads. Back to OA. have bought pans and have made my own. Be careful as to getting too big of pans with a large cutout. It takes to long to vap I treated mine after honey removal ~ end June. I treat for a least 3 wks at 7 day space and the 4th wk sometimes for good measure. This is hot work in the heat. I try to do same in September and 1 time end October to end of November. There is no brood in winter. Try to do it again in March. I do about 40 hives and have not seen any guests death. If there are any, treating for mites is a requirement!


----------



## adammccoy (May 1, 2016)

Anyone else have luck with one of these small lithium jump starters? Hoping to find one that doesn't turn itself off thinking that the connection is shorting out.

The price was good and I only need to do 1 or 2 hives at a time, but those darn SAFETY features are keeping me from using it to power to the vaporizer.:no:

https://www.amazon.com/Arteck-Exter...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## ddjd412 (Sep 3, 2019)

I use this one from harbor freight. It works for about 3 treatments. the one drawback I've found is that the powercycle only lasts for a minute at a time, so for my vaporizer I have to hang out and push the power button 2 more times (for a total of 3 mins) to treat my 2 box hives. It recharges quickly and is lightweight. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/lithium-ion-jump-starter-and-power-pack-62749.html


I know some other folks have had some luck with jump starters from Amazon. I would do a search for jump starters and see which ones they've found.


----------



## jmobee (Nov 20, 2019)

adammccoy said:


> Anyone else have luck with one of these small lithium jump starters? Hoping to find one that doesn't turn itself off thinking that the connection is shorting out.
> 
> The price was good and I only need to do 1 or 2 hives at a time, but those darn SAFETY features are keeping me from using it to power to the vaporizer.:no:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Arteck-Exter...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


I am assuming that you are trying to run a ~2"x2"x1/2" 12vdc "pan" heater. The ones that finish the vaporizing in ~3min draw ~15Amps at 12vdc for the 3min. With is in mind, maybe a lawn tractor battery maybe a better choice??? They are not too heavy and can be recharged with a charger.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

jmobee said:


> I am assuming that you are trying to run a ~2"x2"x1/2" 12vdc "pan" heater. The ones that finish the vaporizing in ~3min draw ~15Amps at 12vdc for the 3min. With is in mind, maybe a lawn tractor battery maybe a better choice??? They are not too heavy and can be recharged with a charger.


I use the lawn tractor battery, but, it's even easier if you just leave it in the lawn tractor. Drive the tractor up to the row of hives, vaporize as many as the cable will reach, then start the tractor and move to the next set.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I have decided to buy one of these:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyMonPCxzog
I have wanted one of these for home use, but now after getting hooked on the crack-pipe, (Provap-110) gotta have one!
I love the idea of vaporizing in the quiet, rather than a generator blaring away.
It's a bit pricey, but oh well.
And no. I won't be buying their flimsy solar panels.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

A battery, an inverter and a charger, all in one neat and tidy package!


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

crofter said:


> A battery, an inverter and a charger, all in one neat and tidy package!


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/motomaster-eliminator-powerbox-1600-0112014p.htm

Battery, inverter, charger all in one unit, and bonus, it's got big fat leads with clamps so you can use it to jump start a vehicle too.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...0-0112014p.htm
> 
> Battery, inverter, charger all in one unit, and bonus, it's got big fat leads with clamps so you can use it to jump start a vehicle too.


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/motomaster-eliminator-powerbox-1600-0112014p.html is what I think Grozzie's link pointed to.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

If I am reading it correctly only a 26 amp hour battery. 16 hours to recharge. Do they state 800 amp boost? That seems a bit optimistic...... unless maybe on a dead short?


----------



## rober (Jun 14, 2011)

double post


----------



## rober (Jun 14, 2011)

View attachment 52775

battery jumper. I treated up to 40 w/o a recharge. handy to have for truck & tractor jumps as well. 120.00 on ebay. the model 660 is nearly the same but has real short cables.
I tried some smaller/cheaper jump packs before buying this one. they didn't have enough *ss for the job. they were tapped out after 4-5 hives & took longer due to having less power. a friend loaned me his JNC600 which worked great. I chose the JNC 700 over the 600 mainly because it has longer cables making it better for jumping vehicles.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Rober;

I thought there must be different sized batteries in some of them otherwise things didnt add up; no free lunch.


----------



## adammccoy (May 1, 2016)

Correct about the "pan" heater.
Tractor battery is a more reliable choice for sure. The small lithium starters are so dang light though. I have about 1/4 mile walk to the hives and would love to save the weight.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

mgolden said:


> The Easy Vap is an expensive item. They cost around $700 here and need to add the mask cost as well.
> 
> The Varrox is in the $200 range and mask is less of a need(there is little vapor that escapes and one can move away from the hive after connecting the cables). They are an adequate unit for a few hives. I have a small furniture dolly that I pull around when I use 120V. The dolly works well to transport 12V battery, battery charger, and a tray containing oxalic acid, hive tool, timer, wet rags, measuring spoon, etc. Battery charger has a selection switch for 2 amp or 10 amp charge rate.


If someone corrected this already, my apologies as I missed it.

The EZ Vap is not very expensive at all...it's about $165 with shipping.
The Pro Vap is the expensive model.

Getting back to the topic....I bought the Harbor Freight "Tailgator" generator for $109. I run it off my tailgate with extension cord to run the EZ Vap. 
Works decently for a budget generator.


----------



## jmobee (Nov 20, 2019)

The pan vaporizer generally run ~15A at 12V = ~200watts with initial cold htr inrush of ~20A. But the lawn mower battery should handle it. I have used modified Harbor Freight chargers on the switch at "start" mode. They make a nice package with meter; etc. Know that the pan is on with the meter is showing the amp draw rather than pulling a pan out and the OA is still in the pan. I have used 6 chargers and vaps in groups of 3 on a timer to shut then down in 3mins as I have written in other posts with pictures.


----------

